# Ausgabe Formatieren



## y++ (22. Apr 2006)

Wie kan man links bündig formatieren ?

Beispiel:



```
System.out.print("|*****************************************|\n");
System.out.printf("| Name: %39s |\n", objekt[index].name);
```

Ausgabe ist dann 

|*****************************************|
| Name: ________________________Peter Pan     | 

ich möchte aber das genau nach dem Name : der Name erscheint und nicht mehrer tabs später...

PS: Die Unterstriche habe ich gemacht weil der text sonnst nicht richtig rüber kommt


----------



## Beni (22. Apr 2006)

Für was ist das 39 gut? Was bewirkt das? Gehören die Tabs vielleicht zu ".name"? Falls ja, solltest du mal schauen, woher die kommen; und sie gleich am Entstehungsort rauslöschen (die Methode "trim()" von String löscht IMHO auch Tabs am Anfang des Stringes).


----------



## bygones (23. Apr 2006)

du willst den namen gleich nach "Name:" haben, machst dann aber %39s als Parameter ?! öh ?!
wie wärs dann mit einem einfachen System.out.println() ?!


----------



## kama (23. Apr 2006)

Hi,


```
.
.
System.out.printf("| Name: %39s |\n", objekt[index].name);
```
schon mal mit %-39s probiert?

Edit: Hier kann man übrigens nachlesen wie es geht und warum!
MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## y++ (23. Apr 2006)

ok danke. Hat geklappt... ist ja auch irgendwie logisch das - / + link/rechts - bündigkist nur bin halt nicht drauf gekommen. 

Das alles ausreichend Dokumentiert ist in Java weiß ich auch nur schreckt mich immer wieder die größe und deswegen auch die Unübersichtlichkeit ab ... muss mich halt mal langsamm drann gewöhnen und öfters in der Doku nachschauen


----------



## y++ (23. Apr 2006)

@ death by a claw und krümelmonster ^^

wenn ich es einfach mit System.out.print mache und "Name: "+ variable.

dann habe ich das Problem das jeder name eine andere länge hat  und es nicht sauber formatiert wäre das ergebniss sieht dann so aus

|****************|
| Name: Hans Peter |
| Name:  Goargoe Bush |
| Name: Peter Pan |
|****************|

so wie ich das mit %39s gemacht habe bzw. %-39s wie von kama beschrieben so reservier praktisch nur 39 zeichen und alles ist sauber untereinander formatiert ... ich weiß ja bei den hinzukommenden Kunden doch garnicht was für einen Name die haben und müsste dann bei 2000 verschiedenen Namen auch 2000 verschiedene System.out.print lines schreiben ....  damit das sauber formatiert ist .. sowas macht man heut zu tage nicht mehr  :noe:


----------



## bygones (23. Apr 2006)

y++ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> so wie ich das mit %39s gemacht habe bzw. %-39s wie von kama beschrieben so reservier praktisch nur 39 zeichen und alles ist sauber untereinander formatiert ... ich weiß ja bei den hinzukommenden Kunden doch garnicht was für einen Name die haben und müsste dann bei 2000 verschiedenen Namen auch 2000 verschiedene System.out.print lines schreiben ....  damit das sauber formatiert ist .. sowas macht man heut zu tage nicht mehr  :noe:


das musst du mir nicht erklären... wäre aber nett gewesen, wenn du dies - bzw. was du eigentlich willst, schon als anfangs post genannt hättest, denn aus


> ich möchte aber das genau nach dem Name : der Name erscheint und nicht mehrer tabs später...


 konnte ich jedenfalls nichts dergleichen lesen  :noe:


----------



## y++ (23. Apr 2006)

oki ^^


----------

